# CDW on Rental Car



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Greetings all,

What is everyone's opinion/experience with CDW coverage while renting cars?
I've always declined CDW and only once did I get dinged with a $250 charge for a scratch.

However, I'm about to rent a car for long-term use (> 6 mo.) and wondering if I should go for CDW coverage.
It works out approx. $500 a month (plus taxes).
Is the coverage useful when it comes to real damage to the car (and other people's cars) to does the rental company try to arm twist you then?

Thanks & cheers,
Harold


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Do a google search for some of the stories about this insurance.

I've rented cars in the past and waived the CDW because I had one or more of:

-rental car insurance included on my credit card (but you have to pay with that card) and a 1800# to call if you need to make a claim
-my existing auto policy has rental car coverage already included

Absent of these things, then yes I believe you would be on the hook for door dings from parking lot idiots and such.

Remember that the cars actually are insured, so if there's a collision it's not like the other guy will not be covered. I think they have the minimum liability.

Up to you.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I sure wouldn't pay $500 a month! Doesn't even cost that much to insure a sportbike

Get a good credit card


----------



## houska (Feb 6, 2010)

Agree with what was said - but check the fine print on the credit card. When I lived in the U.S. I was once in a similar situation but discovered that on my main credit card the car rental coverage did not cover "long term rentals". Don't know what the conditions are on Canadian cards.


----------



## Shadow_6 (Feb 8, 2010)

Having worked in the rental car industry for a long time, thank god I'm out now. Here are a few tips. 

Credit Cards: Read all the fine print, and some are very vauge, Call the 1-800 customer service, they will give you a second number to call for the insurance underwriter. But i do remember alot had a max for the rental time. so check that for sure. As well if you do have an accident the rental company will charge it all on the card, and you will have to wait for the insurer to take care of the claim. 

CDW or LDW: can be good and bad. Seen some people write off a car and walk away, for 20bucks a day not a bad deal. 

The other way to do it is get private, or here in BC you can do icbc, just go in and tell them your renting a car. Just need to get the dates for the rental etc. I think here its was 20bucks a week. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

Check with your normal insurance company and ask if they offer supplemental rental car insurance. If they do, it will probably be a lot cheaper than what you would get from a rental car company.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's an update - I ended up buying the CDW. Reasons:
- Zero deductible
- 100% coverage for the rental car (any type of damage including complete write off)
- Coverage for loss of other person(s) property including vehicle
- No need to involve my auto insurance in case of any damage
- I don't have a credit card that provides coverage of this type

We'll see how this works out.
The rental company I went with only allows max 4 week rental at one time, so I can re-evaluate next month again.

Thanks, all.


----------

